

Show HN: My First Side Project is Live - akcreek
http://cheaplyinsured.com

======
hardwaresofton
Kudos:

Nice design, I think it's pretty clear, and everythings got it's place which
is nice. Definitely a welcome change from the advertisement riddled sites that
are out there today (though you might want to consider even a little bit of
addage, maybe choose one of those ad providers that emphasizes sexy looking
ads)

I liked your about/info section -- solving a problem that you encountered is a
good way to go into a side project.

So after browsing around for a little, some questions (I didn't browse too
deeply, so questions may have been answered on the site somewhere I didn't
see)

Clicking through to get a quote, the site seems merely like a referral site
(just an aggregation of links to other sites by area code) -- are you
considering adding any price-showing features? Like by giving people the
option to report the quotes they got, or putting up some quote data, or even a
rating system, people could know a little more about the comapanies they're
about to click through to?

I looked for life insurance, and saw 5 companies I'd never heard of before,
and clicked through to one of their sites and it looked pretty bland --
something to better inform that click-through decision would be nice

~~~
akcreek
>Clicking through to get a quote, the site seems merely like a referral site
(just an aggregation of links to other sites by area code) -- are you
considering adding any price-showing features?

At the moment I'm using a company called surehits to provide the listings, and
the info they provide is very basic. I do have plans to create a far more
interesting platform for connecting customers and insurers, but I decided to
keep it very simple to begin with and take the project in steps. My day job
keeps me busy so I didn't want to bite off too much for this side project.
I've started a few other projects in the past that I didn't finish and I
didn't want to do that again.

I do like and appreciate your suggestions and have copied them down - thanks!

~~~
hardwaresofton
I definitely get that, not finishing is definitely a thing that happens,
congrats on finishing, and it's definitely a usable, good looking site

------
akcreek
If you have any feedback (+/-) please let me know. I've been working on this
site for the last couple of months in my spare time and am interested to hear
other opinions as I'm way too close to it to be subjective at this point.

